# Latest Shooter



## Drm50 (Dec 26, 2014)

I been saving up to buy a Glock when this prime piece of American Steel and Walnut popped up. Just dealt me up a old 1905 S&W 32/20 revolver that has been customized with adjustable sights from a K38 and custom Patridge front blade. S&W made a 1905 Target model but they are rare. When you do find one in nice shape it’s $2K. I don’t want one $2K , this one has no collector value know that modified. I don’t care should make excellent shooter. I have been going to do similar project just never got to it. I always chicken out defacing a prime old shooter. Have several 32/20 S&W and Colt and old Marlin 1894 rifle. Got plenty ammo stuffed. Cheaper to shoot than a 22 with cast bullets.


----------



## shot1buck (Feb 23, 2011)

As always a great pick up


----------



## loweman165 (May 15, 2015)

My Grandpa would have loved it.


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

I’m not really sure you are GLOCK worthy...


----------



## Drm50 (Dec 26, 2014)

ezbite said:


> I’m not really sure you are GLOCK worthy...


Got turned down when I tried to purchase Glock. I didn’t pass the dress code, wasn’t wearing a hoody and Cool Rays.


----------

